# Knicks Sweeten Curry Offer



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Thomas has added Sweetney—previously thought to be off limits—into ongoing trade talks with Paxson regarding Curry.

Thomas has been in touch with Curry's representatives to gauge their client's interest in playing in New York.

As previously reported, Paxson expressed interest in Sweetney when Thomas made an initial call about Curry with Nazr Mohammed as bait. The acquisition of Sweetney would allow the Bulls to play Tyson Chandler at center, a lineup Paxson and coach Scott Skiles sometimes favor.

But Curry's two strong outings entering Wednesday's game have given Paxson pause, team sources said.

Either Paxson now believes he will get more than Sweetney—a logical thought—or his claim about wanting Curry to help the Bulls win is true.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...cgamer,1,5973319.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

It appears that Paxson has gotten past everyone's initial offers. Now its time for serious bidders to improve on their their bids. NY is the first to do so and have it reported on publicly. Others will follow, I'm sure. But whether each proposal reaches the press is another matter.

Make no mistake. If Thomas has included Sweetney, he's serious. The Knicks are very high on Mike Sweetney...so high that they turned down a Crawford/Sweetney deal last February. But they can forget about including Mohammed in the package. The Bulls have little interest in Nazr. But substitute Kurt Thomas for Mohammed and you may have the makings of a trade.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i doubt very much IT would trade his best 2 big men for curry ...and if he did ...he would have to get a big man back , the only player for the knicks to make sense to ask for back is chandler both in what salary they make for trade purposes and the fact that they would need a big man capable of playing time.

othella cant come back to nyc for a year because he was just traded by them. with houston coming back soon enough it makes little sense to want pike to what will already be a crowded bacourt with penny ariza norris and brewer as backups to the trio of marbury Jc and houston.

we may be looking at a blockbuster one that also includes ben gordon or kirk, or more to the knicks needs nocioni, if the bulls and knicks are forced to use bigger salaries.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Curry and Harrington = $7.3M 

KT and Sweets = $8.5M 

It works if Harrington can be traded 

And its actually a deal I would like to see go down


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> othella cant come back to nyc for a year because he was just traded by them.


Is there some obscure CBA rule on this you can reference ??


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*

Chandler
Thomas
Nocioni
Deng
Hinrich

bench

Davis
Sweetney
Deng
Piatowski
Duhon

*

Now if we can only get a real coach


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

i will do it if the knicks include their no.1 pick next season, and take AD off our hands. otherwise no thanks. 
i knew IT wanted curry so bad, and the only way he could get him is trading for him since the knicks have absolutely no cap space to sign him this off season. another sign and trade? i dont think so...
so, here it is pax, rip off IT and the knicks as much as u possibly can....


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

You guys are talking about accepting Kurt Thomas in a return trade????? Are you kidding me? 

There are so many reasons for the bulls to stay away from KT. For starters, the guy is 32y/o. Second of all, he has FOUR years remaning on his contract.

According to Hoopshype his numbers left are:
04-05- 5.8mil, Age 32
05-06- 6.6 mil, Age 33
06-07- 7.35mil, Age 34
07-08, 8.1mil, Age 35

Bringing in KT would kill our chances for getting the most bang for our Buck come 06 summer.

Another reason why bringing in KT makes zero sense is we are already bringing in Sweetney to play PF, why would we bring in 2 guys that play the same position? 

Mind you, i understand KT is a quality player and on MOST NBA teams he would be a desireable player to be had..However, on a bad team like ours, the last thing we need is an older player that eats up cap space.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm very intrigued by a Curry-Sweetney trade. From all indications this kid understands how the game is played and the only thing he needs is time to grow on the court. Also, a bonus is he will come cheap for another 3 yrs. 

I think if Pax makes a deal w/ IT i think both teams can come out of it satisfied. 

one scenario:

Curry and Pike 
for

Nazr and Sweets. 

We bolster our front line w/ 2 quality guys, however we thin ourselves @ the 2. Nazr's deal expires befor ethe all important 06 summer giving us max cap room to offer.

Scenario #2:
AD, Curry, Pike
for
Tim Thomas, Nazr, Sweets

THis is less likely to happen. Even though TT is struggling and unpopular in NYC, Allan Houston is still out and i doubt IT wants to throw Trevor Ariza out to the wolves. 

Scenario #3:
AD, Curry, Pike
for
Nazr, Penny, Sweets

I think this deal is the most likely if AD is included. 

Here is what our lineup would look like under Scenario #3:

Hinrich, duhon
Penny, Deng, Gordon
Nocioni, Deng
Sweetney, O-hare
Chandler, Nazr

If the Bulls do any deal w/ NYK, i think it's all based on having the most amount of cap space as we can. That is why i dismiss the Kurt Thomas to chicago trade proposals. I just cant imagine Paxson taking on a 32y/o who still has 28million coming his way in the next 4 yrs.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Is there some obscure CBA rule on this you can reference ??


http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#84


A team cannot reacquire a player they traded away during that season (a season being July 1 - June 30) unless the player has been waived.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#84
> ...


So we have to wait until July 1st 2005 to reacquire Jamal Crawford? lol j/k


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> You guys are talking about accepting Kurt Thomas in a return trade????? Are you kidding me?
> 
> There are so many reasons for the bulls to stay away from KT. For starters, the guy is 32y/o. Second of all, he has FOUR years remaning on his contract.
> ...


the #s on KT are wrong it doesn't add up, he signed a 4 year 30 mil. extension..those #s add up to less than 28 mil. , i believe he makes 7.5 4 years in a row.

but in any case what he cost would be less than curry or chandler so its not that big a deal. my big beef is what he would cost in a trade along with sweetney , my guess is chandler.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> You guys are talking about accepting Kurt Thomas in a return trade????? Are you kidding me?
> 
> There are so many reasons for the bulls to stay away from KT. For starters, the guy is 32y/o. Second of all, he has FOUR years remaning on his contract.
> ...


the #s on KT are wrong it doesn't add up, he signed a 4 year 30 mil. extension..those #s add up to less than 28 mil. , i believe he makes 7.5 4 years in a row.

but in any case what he cost would be less than curry or chandler so its not that big a deal. my big beef is what he would cost in a trade along with sweetney , my guess is chandler.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> the #s on KT are wrong it doesn't add up, he signed a 4 year 30 mil. extension..those #s add up to less than 28 mil. , i believe he makes 7.5 4 years in a row.
> ...


http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/new_york.htm

I don't know if Hoopshype usually has errors in their salaries, but this is where i got my info.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

why would we want to trade a young under perfroming C for a young (going by box score) under perfroming PF?i think the last things we need now is more youth and i think sweets has bust writin all over him but thats just me..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The real sad thing about this situation is that Sweetney could be a better player than Curry and Chandler and he resembles a poor man's Elton Brand. ughhh 

I freeking hate Krause, he @##%ed this franchise looking for the next Superstar player, when he should of been concentrating on building a team.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> why would we want to trade a young under perfroming C for a young (going by box score) under perfroming PF?i think the last things we need now is more youth and i think sweets has bust writin all over him but thats just me..


10.2 points on 51% shooting and 5.0 rebounds in 21.8 minutes is underperforming for a sophomore PF? Admittedly Sweetney is something of a question mark due to his limitted play time, but we've already seen what Curry brings to the table and his trade value is plummeting. Plus it will be highly amusing to see the MSG faithful boo his lazy *** on a nightly basis.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

If Isiah Thomas makes this deal he should be run out of New York.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> If Isiah Thomas makes this deal he should be run out of New York.


He probably has a secret escape tunnel built under Madison Square Garden, a remnant from the Layden era.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> But Curry's two strong outings entering Wednesday's game have given Paxson pause, team sources said.
> 
> Either Paxson now believes he will get more than Sweetney—a logical thought—or his claim about wanting Curry to help the Bulls win is true.
> ...


I seriously hope your explanation is the case, and not hesitation on Paxson's part based on a couple of games. I mean, this isn't the kind of thing you undertake to do and then change your mind based on one performance or another.



> Make no mistake. If Thomas has included Sweetney, he's serious. The Knicks are very high on Mike Sweetney...so high that they turned down a Crawford/Sweetney deal last February. But they can forget about including Mohammed in the package. The Bulls have little interest in Nazr. But substitute Kurt Thomas for Mohammed and you may have the makings of a trade.


Please... no Kurt Thomas. If the Crawford trade can't be judged until 2006 when we see what we'd get with our FA room, we'd be able to judge it now... a 34 year old Kurt Thomas is what we'd be getting. Ugh.

Look, I like the guy as a player, but taking on a 32 year old power forward with a long-term deal works at cross purposes to the moves we've made up to this point and locks our team in without much hope of flexibility down the road.

I'm not a huge fan of the 06 cap plan, but I'm even less of a fan of changing boats in mid stream. We'd be a lot better off with someone like Nazr, even though he's an inferior player, because his deal is up (like Davis') after next year.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Eddy and Antonio for Sweetney and Penny works.

So does:

Eddy, Antonio, Pike for Sweetney, Penny, Kurt Thomas

Discuss.

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis (5.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 17.0 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (12.3 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 0.3 apg in 29.7 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SG Anfernee Hardaway (5.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
PF Mike Sweetney (10.2 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 21.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.0 ppg, -6.1 rpg, and +1.8 apg. 

New York trades: SG Anfernee Hardaway (5.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
PF Mike Sweetney (10.2 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 21.8 minutes) 
New York receives: PF Antonio Davis (5.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 17.0 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (12.3 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 0.3 apg in 29.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.0 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and -1.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Chicago and New York being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and New York had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 2005918

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis (5.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 17.0 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (12.3 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 0.3 apg in 29.7 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SG Anfernee Hardaway (5.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
PF Mike Sweetney (10.2 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 21.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.0 ppg, -6.1 rpg, and +1.8 apg. 

New York trades: SG Anfernee Hardaway (5.8 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
PF Mike Sweetney (10.2 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 21.8 minutes) 
New York receives: PF Antonio Davis (5.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 17.0 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (12.3 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 0.3 apg in 29.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.0 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and -1.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Chicago and New York being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and New York had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 2005918


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> You guys are talking about accepting Kurt Thomas in a return trade????? Are you kidding me?
> 
> There are so many reasons for the bulls to stay away from KT. For starters, the guy is 32y/o. Second of all, he has FOUR years remaning on his contract.
> ...


Beware Kurt Thomas. Accordong to realgm, his new contract kicks in NEXT YEAR, so he is actually signed for this year and four more, so he is signed through 2008-9 and the age of 36. 

Can anyone confirm this?

Please Pax, don't do this.

03/09/04: The Knicks signed Kurt Thomas to a 4 year, $30.9 million contract extension. He is now signed through the 2008-09 season.

http://www.realgm.com/src_playerfile.php?playerid=74


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kurt Thomas is the kind of guy who can win us ballgames NOW, and I guess "Sweets" has a chance to develop into something like the 12th-best power forward in the league, but Curry either has to be allowed to walk OR be traded to a Western Conference team. I don't want him finally having the light switch flicked on (as likely or unlikely as that may be) and beating our brains in in-conference for the next 15 years. 

I'm weird that way.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I like that idea, but I think we probably don't want Penny (which is strange, because I believe I've read in several places he's got a strong relationship with Skiles).

He's kind of done, but he'd be at a bigger need position for us, and he's a year younger than AD.

-------------

I'd do the AD/Penny swap, but short of that I want no part of Kurt Thomas. We'd be better off with something like Sweetney and filler (Baker, Norris) for Curry and FWill


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I like Sweetney, but I'm not sure I'm as high on him as so many seem to be. Admittedly, I haven't seen him play much NBA ball, but I saw him a lot at Georgetown and he was kinda like Lonny Baxter on steroids. 

There's no way I want any part of Kurt Thomas. NO. WAY. I actually like Nazr better than either player, but I wouldn't take him straight up for Curry. 

I really hope we actually don't trade with the Knicks, because they just don't have anything I really like. Some of these deals proposed in this thread are ok, but I just feel kinda bleh towards them all. Let's find a better trade partner (easier said than done, I realize).


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweetney for Curry?

ARe you kidding me?

Am I dreaming?

**** yes. :grinning:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't think it's the one or two performances that have given Pax pause...it's the whole summer down till now.

Eddy is really trying.

He tried...and he lost weight. He's jumping for rebounds...he's putting in the effort.

You're getting glimpses of what he can be...and the last thing Pax wants to do is see Jamal and Curry develop into a NY dynamo when had both of them in his hand...

We'd forget all about slamming Krause in that case.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh...and nice pun in the thread title Kismet. :grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/writers/john_hollinger/10/23/all.breakout/

8. Michael Sweetney, Knicks (14.5 pts., 12.7 reb., 49.3 FG%) 

A nightly double-double threat who would rank higher if it was certain that the Knicks will move him ahead of Kurt Thomas, Sweetney is most easily compared to a right-handed version of Randolph. His numbers in his sophomore season should be a big step forward from his rookie performance, especially since he spent most of last year nailed to the bench while lesser talents like Othella Harrington and Clarence Weatherspoon stole his minutes


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/248272p-212645c.html

He's going to be a better player than I was," says Knicks assistant coach Mark Aguirre, himself a three-time All-Star. "I had a pretty good career, but Sweet is going to be better."

Sweetney has become a pet project for Aguirre


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I take it back... I looked at the numbers again and if we did Sweetney and Thomas, they would effectively replace the money we'd be offering Curry in the Bulls salary structure in 2006. Thus, we'd likely still have significant cap room in that summer.

And we'd be a hell of a lot better before then.

AD
Curry
Williams
Pike

for
Sweetney
Thomas
Penny

It's still a bit of a concern if Thomas runs out of gas... I'd rather have someone younger coming back, and we grow into a potential luxury tax problem because we'll have to pay Thomas and Sweetney at the same time. But given the tangible improvements we'd get now (which are so important that we'll likely do something foolish if we don't make a move like this!), this probably a good risk to take.

1- Kirk, Ben, Chris
2- Penny, Griffin
3- Deng, Nocioni
4- Sweetney, Harrington
5- Chandler/Thomas


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I still can't believe Isiah is offering Sweetney.

Pax, please...... please.... jump on the f'n offer


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like Sweetney. I could live with that. He'd fit the mold of the team we have. He doesn't need the ball in his hands to succeed either, which should work with the lack of offense we have.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Another encouraging link (as you can tell I'm excited):
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/253843p-217337c.html


> Isiah Thomas had another conversation with Chicago Bulls GM John Paxson in recent days, and it now appears that Thomas would be willing to trade Michael Sweetney for Eddy Curry.
> 
> Thomas, the Knicks president, believes that Sweetney has a big upside, but Sweetney is a power forward while Curry is a 22-year-old, agile 6-11 center. Several executives feel that Curry will flourish once he leaves Chicago, his hometown.
> 
> The Bulls, however, are prepared to wait and see if they can field better offers for Curry


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Another encouraging link (as you can tell I'm excited):
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/253843p-217337c.html
> 
> ...


Like who?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

It seems to me that this is one of those occasions where if youre going to do it you do it because the longer you wait on a supposedly better deal the greater the chance of a injury occuring.

My criteria for geting Curry would be 

one player who can do it now 

one player who can do it later 

one player that can free up cap in 06 


so a Sweetney, thomas,Penny

for Ad,Pike ,Curry would work for me


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I like Mike Sweetney an AWFUL lot. He's a strong young big body who isn't afraid to bang and hustles for his size. That being said, I still think Curry overall will end up the better player, unfortunately that might not happen in Chicago. If Penny's contract ends after the season that might be a good deal to consider at least.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry/AD for Penny/Sweetney
TRADE ACCEPTED

(Sweets is in the 2nd year of a 4 year contract, AD and Penny have same contract length that ends in '06)

Kirk, Penny, Deng, Sweetney, Chandler
Duhon, Pike/Gordon, Noch, Harrington

I'm satisfied there. Or turn around and deal Pike for Tskitishvilli and call it a day.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Interesting stuff..
I have a question, is Penny useful at all?
I haven't followed the Knicks season close enugh to know if he's doing anything.

Would he be able to play at the 2 for us, or is he just included here as salary fodder?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Interesting stuff..
> I have a question, is Penny useful at all?
> I haven't followed the Knicks season close enugh to know if he's doing anything.
> ...


Penny would be our best 2 by a long shot. He's obviously not the Penny of old, or even the Penny of Backcourt 2000, but he can do some stuff out there. 

In fact, my biggest beef with a Curry for Sweets and filler deal is that it probably improves us to the point that we're a longshot to keep next year's lottery pick, which imo has become vital to really turning this thing around.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Penny would be our best 2 by a long shot. He's obviously not the Penny of old, or even the Penny of Backcourt 2000, but he can do some stuff out there.
> ...


Thats true, though it may not be such a bad thing if we pick up a couple players that are going to contribute and also cap space for FA. If we can land some sort of impact free agent, I'd take that over the draft pick.

Though it doesnt do us any good to improve enough to land the #6 pick.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Sweets , Penny and KT 

for Eddy,AD, Pike 


I can't see us doing better at the moment.

Sweets is the big man for big man , Kurt has a long contract but plays good D and is solid (awful contract but not that awful for an efficient big man in this league) and Penny is much more needed in Chitown then AD at sg we lack.

Hell yeah!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The Bulls are off to their worst start in 37 yrs so I dont know how the coach survives the year .

Penny can pass,dribble,shoot,defend a little which gives us more than Pike who can only shoot. He also can play 3 positions which gives us vesatility since we have smallish guards anyway.

our goal should be to try and keep our pick next year and to have cap sace for 06 iof we can somehow do those things we may have a chance to at least get back into the league .


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Penny is pretty much done IMO. He can play a little backup and not hurt a team too bad but he's nothing like his old self and really needs to only be on the floor 20mpg or less.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Penny would be our best 2 by a long shot. He's obviously not the Penny of old, or even the Penny of Backcourt 2000, but he can do some stuff out there.
> ...


Agreed about Penny. Regarding Sweetney, I haven't seen the guy play hardly at all, so I really don't have much of an opinion of him. But it sounds like he's a solid prospect who can be a legit post/rebounding threat. Plus he's college-seasoned, which is always a plus. It sounds like the Curry & AD for Sweetney & Penny deal works. The Knicks are always looking for guys who can play the center position, and with this they get two. I would think Penny is expendable for the Knicks since they have Marbury/Crawford locked up in the backcourt, with Allan Houston coming back at some point, as well as the emergence of Trevor Ariza. Penny would give us a guy who can defend 2-guards pretty respectfully.

EDIT: From the Bulls perspective, they have legitimate concern about filling the center position without Curry OR Davis. I have serious doubts about Chandler and Harrington playing much at the position, and who knows if Reiner is ready to step it up (doubtful). We almost need a guy like Mohammad coming back if we lose AD and Curry both.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed about Penny. Regarding Sweetney, I haven't seen the guy play hardly at all, so I really don't have much of an opinion of him. But it sounds like he's a solid prospect who can be a legit post/rebounding threat. Plus he's college-seasoned, which is always a plus. It sounds like the Curry & AD for Sweetney & Penny deal works. The Knicks are always looking for guys who can play the center position, and with this they get two. I would think Penny is expendable for the Knicks since they have Marbury/Crawford locked up in the backcourt, with Allan Houston coming back at some point, as well as the emergence of Trevor Ariza. Penny would give us a guy who can defend 2-guards pretty respectfully.



Penny ain't what he used to be. I've watched every Knicks game so far this season and he is alright at best.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> But Curry's two strong outings entering Wednesday's game have given Paxson pause, team sources said.


This quote bothers me, because it only is the media blowing smoke. Do you really feel Paxson has done a complete 180 after watching Curry play only two games? I'm sure he had his mind made up on how he wanted to approach the situation before the pre-season even started.



> Either Paxson now believes he will get more than Sweetney—a logical thought—or his claim about wanting Curry to help the Bulls win is true.


This statement I'll believe.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

As a Knick fan and Huge Sweetney fan,I am torn with this this trade...Sweetney is going to be a monster,and it wouldnt shock me if he is every bit as good as Brand.He is deceptively quick,great hands,soft touch,willing to put the time in to improve and most importantly is seriously working on his body.

As much as we need a 5 and Curry is talented,he just doesnt get it.He doesnt have the heart or tenacity of Amare and is DELUSIONAL when it come to his contract.

You guys can hate krause,but how do you think Knick fans feel after LayDumb traded Camby and Nene for Antonio McKnee???

This trade is going to happen....:no:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Knicks Sweeten Curry Offer*



> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> This quote bothers me, because it only is the media blowing smoke. Do you really feel Paxson has done a complete 180 after watching Curry play only two games? I'm sure he had his mind made up on how he wanted to approach the situation before the pre-season even started.
> ...


I think Paxson just needs to be patient with a trade. Seriously, what's the rush? I don't think there's a single trade we can do right now that would turn our season around. Maybe he should wait until December and see if a Curry + Gordon package would land us something special. I'm certainly not giving up on Gordon, but the emergence of Duhon has changed things a bit. I still think the Lakers might be intrigued by an offer of Gordon, Curry, and Harrington's expiring contract for Lamar Odom, who isn't fitting the Lakers as well as they hoped. The Lakers were one of the teams who contacted the Bulls about Curry, and they are extremely thin at point guard with only Chucky Atkins available; they also have insurance at the 3 & 4 with Rush, Butler, Grant, Cook, and even Mihm.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh no.

Panic is no excuse to compound a series of bad moves with another one. We're seeing those results before our eyes.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Oh no.
> 
> Panic is no excuse to compound a series of bad moves with another one. We're seeing those results before our eyes.


Can you explain to me why you think Curry will be a better player than Sweetney?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You want to trade Curry,Gordon and an expiring contract for lamar Odom,who has 4 years left on his contract at 10+ 

I would think you would be better off grabbing Sweetney who makes nothing for the next 3 years and can be special...why give up on Gordon so soon,and tie up cap space...A deal with Sweetney plus filler for Curry is a much better long term move,assuming you like Deng at the 3..


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you explain to me why you think Curry will be a better player than Sweetney?


He saw it in his Tarot NBA box scores... right DaBullz? :grinning: 

You have Knicks fans coming to our board moaning at the mention of including Sweetney. Do you think they know something that some of us already have concluded? Let me spell it out for everyone... Sweetney is a stud. Period.

MikeDC, do you think we can avoid Kurt Thomas somehow in this deal? He has a mega contract which I care not to touch.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Can you explain to me why you think Curry will be a better player than Sweetney?


As a Knick fan,I am not happy about getting Curry as badly as we need a 5 for Sweetney..Sweetney will only get better and he works his butt off.Curry scares me,and to sign that guy to a big multi year contact is a serious gamble and could kill the Knicks franchise,just when H20,penny and TT are all coming off the books...

Sweetney will deliver night in and night out for you guys..I hate this trade


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys have lots of options

Curry and AD for Penny and Sweetney

Curry and Othello for Naz and Sweets...

Naz has one year left and is a solid backup...And he has work ethic...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

If we deal Curry, I want to get a legitimate center back. On the Knicks it has to be Naz.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you explain to me why you think Curry will be a better player than Sweetney?


I just don't want Paxson to be the GM to make the trade. Given his track record, we've gotten the worse players in all his trades.

Pax's drafts have been his only good moves, in my book. But I'm not sure another GM wouldn't have done equally well or even better.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

if I was Pax,i would make this deal in a heartbeat.If I was Zeke,i would get my head examined..

JC is the exact same JC he was with the Bulls.Change of scenery is a nice concept,but thats all it is.Curry will be Curry in NY,and relocation is not going to make his game any better..

Dont get me wrong,I like JC alot,but he definetly needs a basketball IQ implant


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I was trying to make a 3 way work with Bucks and could not since Desmond is BYC...


Something in the likes of:

Bucks Get: Kurt Thomas (or Nazr) and Ben Gordon (need a big man and a pg)

NY gets : Curry and Pike (gadzuric maybe)

Bulls get: Desmond and Sweetney


Can anyone make this one work in some combination - ???


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

If I'm Curry I'd want to go.. so I will get a monster contract by Thomas:laugh: and I won't have to be on a diet no more, and I will compete against Oliver Miller for the fattest guy in the Nba contest 

Seriously... the trade seems pretty fair.. both are not proven
guys..Curry is a center and has better body so could still have some advantage, but Sweetney is showing promises... so I would definitely do this trade...
The Bulls would put Tyson at center.... that is his position if we look at the skills..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> He saw it in his Tarot NBA box scores... right DaBullz? :grinning:
> ...


I think we could easily avoid it by taking on a guy like Nazr, Baker, or Norris instead. 

I'm not sure we want to though. Thomas has a ****ty deal, but we'd still have plenty of cap room in 06 and he'd undeniably help stabilize things up to that point. 

With, say, Nazr, we get some stability but less and quite a large FA pot of money in 06.

With Thomas, we get a lot of stability but a significantly smaller FA pot in 06.

I think it depends on what we do with AD. If he's staying, I don't see much of a need to get Thomas. We'd be better off with a backup line of Nazr + AD and then the additional cap room in 06.

If we also swapped AD for Penny, we'd be better off with Thomas, since he can do more for us and we'll need it without AD.

---------------------

I keep going back and forth on it, but I really think having an additional $7M or so in FA money in 2006 would be nice. Thomas will be close to washed up at that point.

The question is whether we gain enough stability until then by adding Sweetney and Nazr. I think we could get by with those guys and be ok, so I guess I'm inclined to go in that direction. 

When in doubt, choose the option that keeps the most options open. Avoiding Thomas does that.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Pax could fire his in-house capologist and just cruise these forums instead for free consulting.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I just don't want Paxson to be the GM to make the trade. Given his track record, we've gotten the worse players in all his trades.
> ...


So if Paxson wants to do it, it must be bad?

That seems rather unfair to me. I don't trust him as a GM either, but I can hardly criticize him for a move that, objectively speaking, I think would be a good one.

I mean, would you feel differently if it were Jerry West making the same trade? If that's the case, then we're moving the argument from one about the quality of the trade to the quality of the GM, and talking about *anything* else because a sort of circular argument.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

At this point its not a question of talent between Sweetney and Curry.Why would anyone even consider paying Curry half of what hes supposedly asking?? If the knicks trade and extend his contract to the tune of 70-80 mil,and hes the next round mound of rebound,the knicks are done for the next 4 5 years...

You guys MUST unload this guy.if you can get Nene,great..Perhaps you could throw NY a bone and get us Nene,you get sweets and Denver gets curry


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Why don't we just make it easier and just trade GM's since they like each other's players so much.


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Knicks Sweeten Curry Offer*



> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Paxson just needs to be patient with a trade. Seriously, what's the rush? I don't think there's a single trade we can do right now that would turn our season around. Maybe he should wait until December and see if a Curry + Gordon package would land us something special. I'm certainly not giving up on Gordon, but the emergence of Duhon has changed things a bit. I still think the Lakers might be intrigued by an offer of Gordon, Curry, and Harrington's expiring contract for Lamar Odom, who isn't fitting the Lakers as well as they hoped. The Lakers were one of the teams who contacted the Bulls about Curry, and they are extremely thin at point guard with only Chucky Atkins available; they also have insurance at the 3 & 4 with Rush, Butler, Grant, Cook, and even Mihm.


Curry, Gordon, Harrington 
for 
Odom, and Rush

TRADE ACCEPTED

As a bull fan I would be all over this deal. Odom would look like the the Odom of last year with the ball in his hands again. Kirk would probably flourish with Odom playing Point Forward. We also know how much we need a shooter like Rush. The trade also seems pretty fair and balanced (I hate fox news) for the Lakers as well. 

Hinrich
Rush
Deng
Odom
Chandler

I cant see getting a better deal than that.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Boy. Sweetney for Curry. Hmmmmmm. It makes sense for both sides. I really haven't seen a whole lot of Sweetney, but looking at his numbers even for this short season, they look better than Eddy's. In fewer minutes he's scoring about the same. He has more assists, blocks, steals. He's shooting a better percentage and his FT percentage is better also. The few times I've seen him, he's always looked out of shape to me. Kinda pudgy. I know that really doesn't mean much - Charles Barkley always looked out of shape. He does seem to get the job done and he can definatly carve out space on the blocks.

I'd do it if only out of a morbid curiousity to see if - 1) Eddy gets better away from Chicago. 2) If the Knicks would actually resign Eddy and for how much and most importantly - 3) Just to find out that if, after signs his big deal, he simply stops working and bloats up above 350 lbs.

It's just looking like it's more and more likely that Eddy's gone sooner rather than later. Just make it a good deal for once Pax!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The few times I've seen him, he's always looked out of shape to me. Kinda pudgy.


he has dropped 20 pounds and is significantly quicker than last year..And he works his tail off..He will have an NBA body by next year,and will maintain it..The guy is talented,humble and has a basketball IQ...

Extending Currys contact for big bucks could literally kill the knicks franchise,as we are finally in a position where H20,TT,Penny and Naz will be coming off.Thats close to 50 million..

pax,go get Nene..

I hate this trade


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

at this point I'd probably do the Sweetney trade. I'd like to get a draft pick back from the Knicks somehow too, but haven't they traded most of them away already?

there's always the risk the Curry will turn it on in a new environment, but if we're almost certain that he'll never do it here (and we're in year 4), we should at least roll the dice and get something valuable back for him. A Sweetney/Chandler front line might work.

I like that Lakers trade too, but I haven't really heard or read anything to suggest that the Lakers are already sour on Odom OR interested in Curry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> So if Paxson wants to do it, it must be bad?
> ...


If my dream came true and we did get another GM, I'd want him to have the ability to evaluate the talent we have, formulate a plan, and then decide if this trade fits the plan.

For example, if I were the GM, I might not want to trade Curry at all. My plan would be to use him at backup C for the next 10-15 years, behind Chandler.

So it isn't exactly about making a single trade that makes us incrementally better. And by incrementally better, it may mean we just might win A game sometime.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Why in the heck would anyone with a brain trade Eddy Curry for Mike Sweetney? This can't be a serious coversation. Sweetney has just as little on his resume as Curry except he actually has NBA experienced talent on his team. Getting Sweetney, KT, Nene or anyone else will not solve the big problem you guys have. 
*NOBODY ON YOUR TEAM CAN CONSISTENTLY MAKE A JUMPSHOT!* If the trade doesn't involve getting a shooter, you are better off, grinding this year out and hoping: (1) You get a top 3 pick and someone worthy who can shootis available and ready to contribute, (2) You can trade that pick for a player who can shoot and contribute, (3) match an offer toCurry and Chandler or S&T for someone who can shoot, or (4) letting this group of players learn how to play with each other.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> at this point I'd probably do the Sweetney trade.


I am leaning that way, too.

The Sweetney trade helps out our cap space situation incrediably and really positions us to get the main player in 2 years time.

We would have Kirk, Sweetney, Ben, Deng and Nocioni and another Lottery pick signed for about $19M. We could re-sign Chandler and still have more than room for a max offer.

Chandler
Sweetney
Deng, Nocioni
Big Time FA
Kirk, Gordon

That's starting to look pretty good.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

p.s. I looked up Sweetney's measurements

6.7 and a quarter w/o shoes.
Long reach.

Not too undersized at all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> p.s. I looked up Sweetney's measurements
> 
> 6.7 and a quarter w/o shoes.
> ...


He's huge. huge upperbody. built like a freight train.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Question
an


> Why in the heck would anyone with a brain trade Eddy Curry for Mike Sweetney


answer


> The Sweetney trade helps out our cap space situation incrediably and really positions us to get the main player in 2 years time.


Are you suggesting let curry walk fo nothing next year???


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He's huge. huge upperbody. built like a freight train.


and hes getting his lard *** in shape...and if you noticed hes getting his shots off against guys like Duncan,and he had no peoblem with Brand


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Are you suggesting let curry walk fo nothing next year???


Not at all. I'd like it if Pax had enough confidence in Curry to sign him.

But if Pax is not ready to pony up the bucks, getting sweetney who is locked into a small contract for the next 2 years is a big plus. Much better than letting Curry just walk.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Jamal to the Knicks is bad enough but, and I've said this before, my days as a Bulls fan are really over if JC and Eddy team up well in NYC. 

It would be too painful...oh, what could have been...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Jamal to the Knicks is bad enough but, and I've said this before, my days as a Bulls fan are really over if JC and Eddy team up well in NYC.
> 
> It would be too painful...oh, what could have been...


It's not the Jamal-Curry combo I'd be worried about. It's the Marbury-Curry combo I'm worried about. I could see Marbury doing the drive and dish play all day getting Eddy easy dunks and lay-ins.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> But if Pax is not ready to pony up the bucks, getting sweetney who is locked into a small contract for the next 2 years is a big plus. Much better than letting Curry just walk.


I think that is the reality..CURRY is an enormous risk financially,and in no way should pax take a 70 million flyer on him.I am a knick fan and am dead set against commiting that kind of money to him..It would ruin the franchise from a cap perspective


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*why?*

curry for sweetney?

why?

is

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3712/career

any better than

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3091/career


(at the same age)
????

Seems like the Bulls are just getting themselves off the hook of having to make the decision to resign curry or not.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

sweets will work his tail off to improve and get better,and without the drama and 80 million dollar contract extensions...If you have to motivate a guy to perform and do the job he is WELL paid for,hes the wrong guy for the job..

Sweets comes to play everyday,is humble and has a basketball IQ


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: why?*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> Seems like the Bulls are just getting themselves off the hook of having to make the decision to resign curry or not.


Actually K4E, that's one reason I'd be happy to trade Curry this year at some point. The decision to re-sign Curry is a predicament I'd rather not witness; it's either sign him to big dollars or lose him for little-to-nothing. There really isn't a middle-ground on the issue, and the Bulls seem to lose out either way. Better to get someone like Sweetney who is showing signs of breaking out. Just my 2-cents.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: why?*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> curry for sweetney?
> 
> why?
> ...


Have you seen him play? I see a young Brand or Randolph.

Averaging 10/5 in 20 minutes per game, while getting to the line almost 5 times in that stretch. John Hollinger called him a breakout player and I am in complete agreement. All he needs is minutes.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: why?*



> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you seen him play? I see a young Brand or Randolph.
> ...


I still think that stats overstate Brand and Randolph's actual impact on the game, but a player on their level would definitely help.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: why?*



> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> I still think that stats overstate Brand and Randolph's actual impact on the game, but a player on their level would definitely help.


I totally agree. I believe, and this is just my opinion, that the 4 is the most overstated and overpaid position in pro basketball. This being said, I also believe Sweetney would be a nice fit and move Chandler to his best position, that is the 5. Tyson is just not skilled enough to play the 4.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=125277&forumid=37

What they're saying on the Knick board. Interesting.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=125277&forumid=37
> 
> What they're saying on the Knick board. Interesting.


I had almost forgotten how much arenas adds as a poster.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=125277&forumid=37
> 
> What they're saying on the Knick board. Interesting.


I found this post from the Knicks board intriguing:

Kudos Inapparent: 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1652485#post1652485



> Originally posted by <b>inapparent</b>!
> 
> I really think this is a mistake, especially right now. If KT continues to put up numbers he will be have trade value despite his salary, plus I think we need more time to look at Sweetney. If Curry were a 16 and 8 man night in night out (and nothing more) I wouldn't be writing this. But he's a as 22 and 16 guy who sometimes appears to be a 7 and 5 guy (sound like Naz a bit?), a highschooler with too much money and too much physical appetite and not enough ambition. Those who say he'd do better outside his hometown are making a mistake: 1) NYC will not make him slim or more concentrated on ball and 2) if his rookie lottery salary wasn't enough for him in terms of both lifestyle and motivation then why is an 70-80 million dollar gamble on him going to to make him a different player? Sweetney on the other hand grabs basketballs out of the air like they were dollar bills in the wind and he made minimum wage; he lives at the foul line and has a post game and, no matter what he does over this and next season he's not going to get anything near a max contract. Now Nene might be a different story altho I'm beginning to wonder when he's going to actually produce and again, I wouldn't trade Sweetney now for him. Let me rephrase: Sweetney may be full of potential but he's also ALREADY PRODUCING consistent numbers (given his PT) whereas these other 2 are not. I also think that another week in which Curry dogs it will bring his value back down slightly. I'd trade KT for Curry and filler right now, nothing else (unless we could, pipedream, dump TT on them, at which point the sky is suddenly the limit for me). I don't care that the 5 is our biggest weakness bc I'm not sure that Curry can dramatically remove that problem.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Isiah tells Chicago to cut the Sweet talk This was on Nov 12th in the NY daily news.

KC's always saying 2 league sources confirm his findings. but they never pan out.

JAMAL: CURRY LOVES NEW YORK :laugh:


----------



## Cochise (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Why in the heck would anyone with a brain trade Eddy Curry for Mike Sweetney? This can't be a serious coversation. Sweetney has just as little on his resume as Curry except he actually has NBA experienced talent on his team.



Call it shell shock. 

A Curry for Sweetney trade is ridiculous. Sweetney can't even beat out a serviceable big in Nazr for starter minutes and ya'll want to trade for him? He's done absolutely nothing in the league. A trade for all expiring contracts for Curry and AD is infintely better.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cochise</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nazr sucks but Isiah is commited to him.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: why?*



> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you seen him play? I see a young Brand or Randolph.
> ...


I have not... and the #s from this year do look somewhat promising.

Othella in 1998 looks pretty much the same... with a couple less trips to the line..... but its comparing 6 games to 40.

If he's an Elton Brand/Zach Randolph... then yes, we should do it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You have to consider this trade and John is doing the right thing by waiting to see other offers. Sweetney not enough? Then what is the harm in waiting a few days to see what Thomas does. 

A Sweetney-Curry trade can help us and not hurt us. Especially financially. I would do this trade, but not right now at this moment. 

We should not trade AD and Curry both unless we get back Sweetney and Nazr. We need another center in return. 

Truth had a trade that I liked:

Curry and Othello for Naz and Sweets...

I would do that for sure. Nazr off of the bench and Chandler at center. This team would run more IMO. 

I would not be against a trade that would include Penny. That would help our big SG delima for short-term. 

In conclusion it's all good to me. I would hate to lose Eddy. I wanted him 4 years ago to be a bull, but being from Chicago, he has too many ditractions. 

I like what I am hearing about these trades.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> You have to consider this trade and John is doing the right thing by waiting to see other offers. Sweetney not enough? Then what is the harm in waiting a few days to see what Thomas does.
> 
> A Sweetney-Curry trade can help us and not hurt us. Especially financially. I would do this trade, but not right now at this moment.
> ...


while i agree othella makes the most sense cap wise to put in this curry-sweetney sweepstakes , he cant be traded to the knicks until next august ...for reasons explained on 1st page of this thread.

#s wise the only name that makes sense for the knicks is chandler , when you think about it , curry is worth more than tyson ,we all know this i think when IT put sweets in the deal he also put in chandler's ...or this deal would have been done as soon as it left Thomas' mouth, because in all likely hood the deal before was nazr and a #1 for curry and some insignificant piece like pargo.

i say with sweetney included its now curry , tyson a future #1 and 3 mil. for kurt and sweetney. or this deal will wait for at least a month until some trade restriction come off players like vin baker and ben gordon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> while i agree othella makes the most sense cap wise to put in this curry-sweetney sweepstakes , he cant be traded to the knicks until next august ...for reasons explained on 1st page of this thread.
> ...


I doubt that Chandler is in the deal. He will cost us less next year than Eddy would have. I think John is waiting to consider other offers. 

Why jump on the first one?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I would not be against a trade that would include Penny. That would help our big SG delima for short-term.


Interesting thought. Is this the last year of his deal, or does it have two? I would assume that we'd have to include AD in a trade to take on Penny's salary, but that's a wash I suppose. Penny's not going to set the world on fire, but I'd rather have him out there doing battle at the SG spot than Pike, all things considered.

Sweetney/Hardaway for Curry/AD? I don't know if that works. We give up a fair amount of frontcourt depth, but we'd still have Othella, Chandler, Sweetney, and Nocioni can play some 4. Tommy Smith could possibly come off the IR for depth in a pinch, I guess. We're temporarily filling one gaping hole and weakening what should be a relative strength to do it, but that's how trades work.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

After considering the Curry for Sweetney trade, I still think I like the Golden State deal better: Curry & Davis for Dale Davis & Cliff Robinson. I think the Bulls can do something serious with capspace this upcoming summer, as there are a number of high quality free agents to choose from. I am 85% sure that one of these free agents would take our money. (The list includes Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Antoine Walker, and Shareef Abdur-Rahim, among others.) And it's not like Dale Davis and Uncle Cliffy wouldn't help us get through this season. Their veteran experience would make the season at least a little more bearable. Heck, Cliff played for Scott Skiles in Phoenix, so there's even some familiarity there.

EDIT: There is always some risk with capspace, but hypothetically if we sign, say, Michael Redd....in essence we're trading Eddy Curry for Michael Redd (who we'd lock down for multiple years). That's better than ANYTHING we could land via trade.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt that Chandler is in the deal. He will cost us less next year than Eddy would have. I think John is waiting to consider other offers.
> ...


my thinking is only a few teams are really going to go after curry, any team would have to sign him or they will have lost whatever they sent for nothing.

how many teams would really spent a high amount on curry right now ?

i cant think of all that many.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 13, 2003)

NY has a piss-poor frontcourt and some of you want it. Sweetney and Nazr will do absolutely nothing to help this team. They're a lock for bench minutes behind Nocioni, Chandler and AD. Trading Curry along with AD for expiring contracts is the only chance the Bulls have to fix this as soon as possible. 

We traded our pick. We can't go into next season with Sweetney and the MLE.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cochise</b>!
> NY has a piss-poor frontcourt and some of you want it. Sweetney and Nazr will do absolutely nothing to help this team. They're a lock for bench minutes behind Nocioni, Chandler and AD. Trading Curry along with AD for expiring contracts is the only chance the Bulls have to fix this as soon as possible.
> 
> We traded our pick. We can't go into next season with Sweetney and the MLE.


I think I agree with you, as you can see in my post a few spaces back.

As for our draft pick in 2005, it looks like we may still have it at the rate we're losing. The pick is top 3 protected in 2005, top 1 protected in 2006, and unprotected beyond that.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

You know what? While we're proposing ideas to get cap space, I will also throw another one out there:

Samuel Dalembert & Glenn Robinson (expiring contract)

for

Eddy Curry & Antonio Davis

This is yet another deal that opens up cap space, though maybe not as much as the Golden State trade. But the bonus is getting Dalembert. The kid is buried behind a bunch of scrubs and deserves 30 minutes a game. Dalembert and Chandler would cause nightmares against opponents.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

the GS trade? 

Was this a real offer or just wishful thinking? DD and uncle Cliffy? 

Would be good cap space; however, we would be in serious hurt in the ft court in the term as their contracts run out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> You know what? While we're proposing ideas to get cap space, I will also throw another one out there:
> 
> Samuel Dalembert & Glenn Robinson (expiring contract)
> ...


big dog would give us scoring and we would win some games that we lose right now. 

Dalembert and Tyson defending? Nice. 

If this were to be offered, I would consider this.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

How about this deal:

Eddy Curry and AD for Antoine Walker and Predrag Drobnjak


----------



## Cochise (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> big dog would give us scoring and we would win some games that we lose right now.
> ...



If that was do-able I'd take it and laugh all the way to the proverbial bank.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Just a thought*

Atlanta trades: PF Antoine Walker (22.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.0 apg in 41.1 minutes)
Boris Diaw-Riffiod	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Atlanta receives: PF Antonio Davis	(5.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 17.0 minutes)
C Eddy Curry	(12.3 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 0.3 apg in 29.7 minutes)
PG Kirk Hinrich	(15.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 6.8 apg in 36.6 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +10.6 ppg, +7.4 rpg, and +4.4 apg.

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis	(5.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 17.0 minutes)
C Eddy Curry	(12.3 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 0.3 apg in 29.7 minutes)
PG Kirk Hinrich	(15.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 6.8 apg in 36.6 minutes)
Chicago receives: PF Antoine Walker	(22.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.0 apg in 41.1 minutes)
Boris Diaw-Riffiod	(No games yet played in 2004/05)
Change in team outlook: -10.6 ppg, -7.4 rpg, and -4.4 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> the GS trade?
> 
> Was this a real offer or just wishful thinking? DD and uncle Cliffy?
> ...


I'm not sure there's any way to know if it was actually offered or not. I recall reading it in either a SunTimes or Tribune article somewhere. I don't know if that was simply a sportwriter's suggestion, or if he was stating a real offer. But the Tribune DID report 6 teams contacting Paxson regarding Curry, and Golden State was one of them. I'll see if I can find the article...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

If the Bulls aquire Antoine Walker I will... well I won't make threats that no one cares about, but I'll be pissed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Walker is now the primary scorer on the Hawks. He hasn't been in that role in several years; with Boston it was Pierce, with Dallas Novitzki...

Walker
41 Minutes/Game
43% FG
27.7% 3Pt
45 % FT (5 FTA/Game)
8.6 Reb/Game
4.1 Ast/Game
3.5 TO/Game
1.8 Stl/Game
21.6 PPG


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bingo, I found the article that first mentioned the Golden State trade. It was Mike McGraw of the Daily Herald, so it sounds more like speculation on his part. But hey, maybe Paxson heard the idea and is giving it consideration. Here's the link:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?intID=38303159



> Should the Bulls manage to unload Davis' $13.9 million salary for the 2005-06 season, the team could be $24 million below the salary cap next summer.
> 
> Some of that money would likely be set aside to re-sign Tyson Chandler. With the rest, the Bulls could pursue a decent class of free agents that includes Seattle's Ray Allen, Atlanta's Antoine Walker, Milwaukee's Michael Redd, Portland's Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Cleveland's Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Memphis' Stromile Swift, Toronto's Donyell Marshall, Minnesota's Latrell Sprewell and the Los Angeles Clippers' much-improved Bobby Simmons.
> 
> ...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> we all know this i think when IT put sweets in the deal he also put in chandler's ...or this deal would have been done as soon as it left Thomas' mouth,


I am not following you...you cant be saying Zeke asked for Curry and Chandler since he included Sweets 

And it doesnt appear that you are saying Zeke wants Chandler for Sweets..

Knowing Zeke,i think Chandler is who he is after


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Why in the heck would anyone with a brain trade Eddy Curry for Mike Sweetney? This can't be a serious coversation. Sweetney has just as little on his resume as Curry except he actually has NBA experienced talent on his team. Getting Sweetney, KT, Nene or anyone else will not solve the big problem you guys have.
> *NOBODY ON YOUR TEAM CAN CONSISTENTLY MAKE A JUMPSHOT!* If the trade doesn't involve getting a shooter, you are better off, grinding this year out and hoping: (1) You get a top 3 pick and someone worthy who can shootis available and ready to contribute, (2) You can trade that pick for a player who can shoot and contribute, (3) match an offer toCurry and Chandler or S&T for someone who can shoot, or (4) letting this group of players learn how to play with each other.


Good god it's nice to see someone with an outside, objective view once in a while.

Oh yeah, and nailing it on the head doesn't hurt either.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you think grinding it out,letting Curry shop a deal for 8 million+ per and walking away with nothing in return is a wise move??

Currys financial demands are almost as bad as his turnover ratio..Signing sweetney gives you a power foward who will put up the same numers as Curry without the headaches and a fraction of the price..

The Knicks signing Curry long term would be a disaster...
The bulls letting him walk wor Goober is almost as silly


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

I have been non-committal on the possibility of a Curry for Sweetney trade. On the one hand, the record of former Bulls' players blossoming and becoming all-stars is not comforting. Moreover, there is a good possibility that Eddy will overcome his early season jitters and come on a little stronger knowing that this is his contract year.

However, I do recall at least two Georgetown games a couple of years ago where Sweetney was completely dominant. Nobody could keep him off of the boards. I am persuaded that I would rather have the type of guy who would do anything to get a rebound than a guy who is disinterested in rebounding. Even in High School I thought Curry underachieved on the boards. I recall vividly the McDonalds' all-star game where he scored at will on David Harrison and became MVP of the game. However, he did not have many rebounds that night and I thought Kwame Brown was more of a physical presence on the boards and did a good job defending Curry in the second half. 

The real clincher for me is that it is clear that Curry is going to get a huge multi-year contract for being a big-guy and having "potential." Like most Bulls fans, I am sick of potential. If the Bulls are going to have to spend $70-80 million for a player, I would rather it be on a guy who has produced and plays hard all the time. Furthermore, if we can dump AD and somehow get Mohammed in the package coming back that would be ok with me. I think he is a very serviceable big-guy.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mark me down as in favor of either a Sweetney-Thomas or Sweetney anyone else deal.

I just can't see us committing big money for Curry. Has anyone just stopped to think about what Curry making more money on a bigger contract will be like?

If he's frustrating now he'll make us want to chop our nuts off then.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> I am not following you...you cant be saying Zeke asked for Curry and Chandler since he included Sweets
> ...


no i'm saying since IT is offering more , he is asking for more , i doubt very much since the summer sweetney's and curry's value have gotten closer , if anything curry's have gone down while sweetney's has gone up.

also when taking salary into consideration , the knicks have to include extra simply because curry makes more than 2 times what sweetney does,

but there are almost no players on the knicks roster who make so little who would make it a fair deal as filler .

the bulls dont want moochie and wouldn't take him for basically little more than free 3 months ago , moochie's play wouldn't make anyone change their opinion since then., 

vin cant be traded yet until dec. 15th so the only players the knicks can trade before then are KT , nazr and sweetney , the next lowest salaried player is tim thomas at 12.9 mil.

any deal for now is basically out of 3 players on the knicks side with either nazr or kurt...with sweetney being one guy traded its likely the other is nazr , not kurt for reasons like the knicks would then not really have a starter at the 4 , which means they just traded one problem for another, so if kurt is involved chandler has to be, chances are he is, because they would need at least 1 pf back for trading their top 2 power forwards away.

thats one very big reason i say chandler is likely being added , that and the fact that i doubt pax has any great desire to keep chandler at the price he is going to command, if he stays healthy which it looks like at this point he will.

he did ask for a similar deal that curry did , but no one is really talking about , but it doesn't mean it didn't happen.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Beware Kurt Thomas. Accordong to realgm, his new contract kicks in NEXT YEAR, so he is actually signed for this year and four more, so he is signed through 2008-9 and the age of 36.
> ...



That's right. I remember going over this a while back on here and what you said is correct. (I even tried emailing hoopshype a few times and provided links, but they won't budge  ) Plus I believe somene also said then that there's a 15% trade kicker in there too. 

That's a tough one to swallow, but as MikeDC mentioned, since we won't have Curry's huge salary to pay, it may not be so bad and will not ruin our 2006 caproom. And if we didn't want him around, he has been rumored to Minnesota for a while, maybe they'd take him on for Ervin Johnson's expiring contract. Or some other contender might do the same deal. 

I'm warming up to this idea. I like the fact that we'd get a young big man in return in Sweetney, something a lot of people didn't think was possible. That's a huge plus. I like the fact he's only in the 2nd year of his rookie deal and we wouldn't have to worry about a bunch of **** with Curry once he got a huge extension. 

I just can't desribe the feeling of disappointment I have in Eddy Curry though. :no: Unbelievable.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don’t believe that present Bulls management is capable of making a good trade; they definitely will do a stupid one and later pay a “double price” to fix it. 

IMO, Mr. Potential should be traded only for a future draft pick or just let him walk for free. 

At least it will be save and without another embarrassment, if Curry turns into a real solid center. 

For example, Orlando was not embarrassed when they lost Shaq. But they were embarrassed when they traded Ben. Image is everything, for a NBA team, Bulls can’t afford to be ridicules anymore. For the same reason, I was against trading Jamal.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

So if we had the choice, Sweetney or Nene? I never really sat down and watched Nene play and don't know a whole lot about him. Looking at last years #s, it looks like his stats were only a hair up b/c he got a hair bit more minutes.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> no i'm saying since IT is offering more , he is asking for more , i doubt very much since the summer sweetney's and curry's value have gotten closer , if anything curry's have gone down while sweetney's has gone up.


I see what you're saying, but I totally disagree.

ANY deal that ANY team would want to make for Curry isn't really based on his accomplishments as a Bull. It's based on their belief that Curry is only 21 and still an elite prospect at the hardest-to-fill position in the NBA. These teams think (correctly) that the Bulls are losers and don't know how to nuture their talent.

Yes, Sweetney has fulfilled his role on the Knicks this year better than Curry has fulfilled his on the Bulls (although Sweetney's propensity to foul worries me a bit--7.0 fouls/48). That doesn't change the fact that Curry's upside remains quite a bit higher, maybe even vastly higher, than Sweetney's. 

There is no way Chandler is included in the deal. Not unless Marbury's coming back to Chicago.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm watching the NY vs HOU game on TNT and Craig Sager(I'm paraphrasing) mentioned that Curry's name has not been mentioned in over 2 wks(in NY). He also mentioned that Sweetney was made to think that he is big part of the NY structure. Sorry I don't have the exact quote but it was somethig to that effect. Feel free to correct me.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ogbullzfan</b>!
> I'm watching the NY vs HOU game on TNT and Craig Sager(I'm paraphrasing) mentioned that Curry's name has not been mentioned in over 2 wks(in NY). He also mentioned that Sweetney was made to think that he is big part of the NY structure. Sorry I don't have the exact quote but it was somethig to that effect. Feel free to correct me.


He said that he asked IT about it and IT said something to the effect that there have "been no talks with the Bulls and that he is very happy with Sweetney and the make up of the team in general"


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> I still can't believe Isiah is offering Sweetney.
> 
> Pax, please...... please.... jump on the f'n offer


Et tu, Superdave?

:laugh:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I saw Sweetney in extensive action for the first time ever against the Bulls...I came away relatively unimpressed. The guy is way bigger than I thought he was, almost too big for his own health. Reminds me so much of a young Oliver Miller it's not even funny. He has some nice skills for such a big guy, but definitely not as skilled as Eddy...not as much length defensively either. I'm glad I didn't buy into some of the hype about this guy. The Knicks can have him.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Et tu, Superdave?
> ...


I was wrong... hook, line and sinker 

Considering the context of this post is from November 18th, the Bulls were 0-6, Curry was an unenergetic pud coming off a 4 point 2 rebound effort, etc, etc I think alot of us were. But yes, you got me.

This all being said, Sweets will wind up being a solid player in the L.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Yo superdave,

This will be happening for weeks as people go back and check what we all said 8 weeks ago. That was then and this is now. We have a different team and whole board seems up beat. 

As long as we are all bulls nuts who cares what was said when we were down. Go bulls.

david


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

the past is the past. amen to that brother.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

In the end Superdave is the winnar of teh internets. Chime in on the Sweetney era

If you read through the thread, You can see Isiah was unwilling to part with the guy but finally caved. He's no throw-in but the crown jewel.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ouch! what a difference an actual trade makes in opinions.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> ouch! what a difference an actual trade makes in opinions.


And a year of seeing Curry and the Bulls play well and Sweetney and the Knicks play poorly.

But you know, why let anything obvious like that get in the way of implying people are hypocrites. :raised_ey


----------

